# OGF Spring Crappie Tournament



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

The spring tournament will be held April 25th on Indian Lake. Registration and weigh-in will be held at Blackhawk Ramp.
Save the date! I will have more information out with rules and start times in the near future.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Never done any tournaments before, is this open to anyone? And any basic info on how the tourney works?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Never done any tournaments before, is this open to anyone? And any basic info on how the tourney works?


Come fish with us, always a good time and you can put some faces to screen names. You can look in the stickys to see last year rules. But the quick and easy is, you will register the morning of tournament, $50 a team. $10 big fish pot is optional. Then you can put in at any ramp you wan . Start fishing at start time quite fishing by end time, be in weigh in line by designated time. Weigh in your biggest 8 fish. Highest weight wins. We pay out 25% of the field. Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

It’s a great time! Looking forward to it. 

Rutty what is start / end fishing times? Is it 7am - 3:30pm?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Should be 7:30 -3:30 if it remains unchanged from years past.

I'll be there. It is the day before the Ohio Crappie Tourney on Indian. Two days of fun.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Brahmabull71 said:


> It’s a great time! Looking forward to it.
> 
> Rutty what is start / end fishing times? Is it 7am - 3:30pm?


It will be the same as last year. I will finalize all the rules here shortly and get it out to everyone.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Greg is this still a go?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

ShakeDown said:


> Greg is this still a go?


So far it is. Waiting for direction on my permit and what the state does with the stay in place law in effect now. We will practice social distancing if we are able to run the tournament. But my guess is this will change and we will have to cancel. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

CANCELLED - makeup date is going to be June 13th


----------

